# My 80's ZombieProm pics



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

more...


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow that looked like a lot of fun! Great setup.


----------



## straud13 (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW! Your friends put a lot of effort into thier costumes. My friends... not so much.


----------



## Zombor (Oct 4, 2009)

Lots of great costumes in there and you guys pulled your theme out to a T. Very nice! Did you rent some sort of bingo hall or what? Looks just like a high school gymnasium prom.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Was this a class reunion of sorts? Dang... wish half my class was as much fun!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, that's an amazing party!! You must have worked really hard on it, and it goes to show! Well done!!

Also, of your friends costumes, although it's not a 'halloween/horror' one, I LOVE the Chun-Li outfit! If I didn't always do a horror theme outfit, I'd have done this one myself


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

What a great party theme and decorations! Your guests looked outstanding as well!
Made me think of my own prom and the zombified feeling I had the day after lol

MsM


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

LOVE it! Those save the dates are understated but SO PERFECT! Great job!


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. It's a lot of work but my 3 friends and i have been doing the party for a few years so we basically have it down to a science. We rent a hall owned by a private club and it is the perfect spot. They usually use it for communion parties etc, but they love our halloween party. The bartenders fight over who gets to work that night haha.

It's not a class reunion, just friends and friends of friends. It grows every year due to word of mouth.

Our theme made it real easy to decorate this year as well!

matt


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow what a blast!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice job...looks well put together. And your guests...they look like they had a blast....a sign of a successful party!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow! Your party looks great! The girl in the plaid with the white face creeps me out big time. Love the zombie couple too.


----------

